# Bos82's Compilations



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is everything I have so far. Let me know what u all think..  

1955 Mustang (1st Ever)


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

1955 Chevy (2nd Ever)


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

1957 Nomad Engine


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oooook


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

keep it up. uffin: uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Oct 16 2008, 09:03 PM~11889780
> *1955 Chevy (2nd Ever)
> 
> 
> ...


Fujimi wires?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah, its the first set I actually was able to find.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here it is. 57 Nomad is completed now!! Let me know ur thoughts.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

more to come once it is light out


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE  YOU DOING BETTER :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks dawg!!! I spent alot of time on this one.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i c tham sharpies u a pro now :biggrin: keep up the good work


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah gotta get a more steady hand though. lol.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Aight... Here is my first low low. Its a 59 Impala :biggrin: Let me know what you all think.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry here are the pics everyone. Feel free to throw ideas my way. I wanna get better.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that 59 is looking good! nice work!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Dawg. I wanted to do this one right. It was my first low low and my homeboy CHR1S619 hooked me up with the car. I had to step up to the plate on this one. lol.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good man.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks man. I appreciate the props.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

The more you post the more you progress.. I like that! Keep it up.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks dawg. Any tips will help too. I am gonna do a 58 impala soon n I wanna pimp that one out.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

dang he coming up. looking real good bet the next one will be even BETTER.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Oct 30 2008, 11:17 PM~12022902
> *Thanks Dawg. I wanted to do this one right. It was my first low low and my homeboy CHR1S619 hooked me up with the car. I had to step up to the plate on this one. lol.
> *


Well now I want it back! :biggrin: J/K You hooked it up nice! Awesome job homie


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Oct 31 2008, 02:15 AM~12022894
> *that 59 is looking good! nice work!
> *


X2 nice model....good work...


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks to all of the homies who have hit me up. I will make the 58 even better.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is a 1965 Ford Galaxie. I tried a new paint with it as well as cut out the trunk. I wanna know what everyone thinks so hit me up. Thanx


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

lookin real good homie
keep it up


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

THanks Dawg


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN DAWG!!! Who did you pay to build it? :biggrin: :biggrin: HAHA!!! Just kidding. Looks BADASS!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

HAHAHA... Too funny Homie. Actually this little kid hooked it up. LOL. Just playin. Glad you like it.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good!! Just black wash the grille and it'll be good to go.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lemme see what I can do homie. I already glued the grill and I got some bad luck with shit like that. lol. I will try it out though. Thanks dawg.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

builds are definatly lookin better.. keep up work


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 5 2008, 04:55 PM~12073015
> *builds are definatly lookin better.. keep up work
> *


Thanks man. Lookin to start another one right now. I will post some pics in a couple days.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i like it keep up the good work!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Homie


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo bro i see that you painted the chrome with what looks like the "chrome" paint by testors
heres a tip for you homie
look for a sheel of foil called bare metal foil 
its a thin sheet that comes in copper,chrome,gold,black chrome,aluminum,and a few other types 
it is the best thing to simulate chrome
you can get it at a hobby shop or a scaledreams.com(the site might be wrong)
but there is a tip for you to better your building skills


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks alot homie. I will go snatch some of that up soon. A little short on funds, but I will get it ASAP.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 thats SUPER CLEAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im mean bare metal is great but damn,........it looks like your painting /detailing skills are damn good, eitherway keep up dat good werk homie


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn thanks homie. I appreciate it dawg. I am bout to start paintin another whip now.  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Nov 5 2008, 02:39 PM~12071393
> *Here is a 1965 Ford Galaxie. I tried a new paint with it as well as cut out the trunk. I wanna know what everyone thinks so hit me up. Thanx
> 
> 
> ...


DDDDDDAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMM I LIKEDED THIS ONE CARNALITO!!! KEEP UIP THE GOOD WORK AND PRACTIC AND TRY EVERYTHING!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Homie. Doin whatever I can to get better. Lookin to come back to SD eventually so I gotta step the game up early.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: THATS GREAT TO HERE BRO!! LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING YOU AND HAVING YOU KICK IT AT THE WICKED SOCAL CHOP SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds good to me homie. Lookin foward to it!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Aight here is a 1970 Chevelle SS 454. Messed up on the windows a little n the front end but I still like it. Lemme know any tips on this one!! The rims have red sharpie to blend in with the whip.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

OH I forgot the clear coat too. Rookie Mistake.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Dawg!! I'll Hook up the next one better.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Nov 12 2008, 01:21 AM~12133010
> *Thanks Dawg!! I'll Hook up the next one better.
> *


AS LONG AS YOU KEEP IT UP, YOU'LL BE GETTING BETTER DAWG :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I know it. Especially when I move back to SD and get all the knowledge from you!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

FROM ME? YOUR :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Nov 5 2008, 01:39 PM~12071393
> *Here is a 1965 Ford Galaxie. I tried a new paint with it as well as cut out the trunk. I wanna know what everyone thinks so hit me up. Thanx
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Badd Ass Bro!!
Keep up that good work


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Dawg!! :biggrin: This is my favorite so far.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is a 69 Dodge Charger. Hope everyone likes it. Let me know that you think aight!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NICE! I give you :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for your effort! Your builds are very clean just keep at it and if you have any questions hit me up


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks homie   I will have to for sure hit you up on some knowledge man. I am gonna start a 58 impala soon too!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD DAWG!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.  
GOODLUCK ON THE 58 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thees are some really nice muscle car you got here. keep them coming . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 17 2008, 10:59 AM~12179991
> *LOOKING GOOD DAWG!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> GOODLUCK ON THE 58 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




Thanks dawg!!! Good luck to you too homie. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 17 2008, 01:27 PM~12181365
> *thees are some really nice muscle car you got here. keep them coming .  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks homie  I am trying to mix up the muscle with the low low from now on..  Good lookin on the props dawg. I appreciate it.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Nov 17 2008, 02:23 PM~12181869
> *Thanks homie  I am trying to mix up the muscle with the low low from now on..  Good lookin on the props dawg. I appreciate it.
> *


no problem- when ther good ther good.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanx again man. I will be puttin some new shoes on that charger though.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Aight I changed the rims on the charger. lemme know what you all think.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I LOOKS BETTER!! I THINK  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Dawg!!!  I like them better too.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looking better Pat, get on yahoo.....lol


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

thanx homie.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Nov 19 2008, 04:35 AM~12198768
> *thanx homie.
> *




more original muscle....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

here is my latest. 2004 GTO. Let me know what you think homies.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKS GOOG DAWG


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Homie!!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice bro


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Looking good man.....Nice details


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks homies. Tried to get the detail more this time.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

workin on a 58 now. i jacked up the exterior so this is all i gots right now. i should be completely done next week.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

You got some nice looking builds.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks for the props homie.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks dawg.


----------



## Trash Valley Local (Dec 8, 2008)

looks good sir.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks man. I am bout to finish a Firebird and the 58 by Tuesday.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looking good bro


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 21 2008, 11:49 PM~12495910
> *looking good bro
> *


Thanks dawg. Gotta piece the two whips together and I will have a couple more 4 u 2 see.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

cant wait to see the 58 done!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

ME TOO!!! hahahaha :biggrin: I had a ton of issues with the trim near the windows. I had to drop the exterior into brake fluid cause the paint was messed up. I busted the trim on both sides of the front window. So I glued them and shaved them a bit. I think I am gonna try to get another exterior later and do it over. For now it still looks pretty good though.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is the 69 Firebird I just finished.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

still needs a little work though


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

NICE BUILDS BRO


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 23 2008, 11:33 AM~12507686
> *NICE BUILDS BRO
> *


Thanks Dawg.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

It came out nice dawg. Looks good


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 23 2008, 11:35 AM~12507705
> *Thanks Dawg.
> *


  SEEMS LIKE U GONNA FINISH THAT 58 B4 CHRIS :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 23 2008, 11:39 AM~12507737
> *It came out nice dawg. Looks good
> *


Thanks Homie.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 23 2008, 11:40 AM~12507743
> *  SEEMS LIKE U GONNA FINISH THAT 58 B4 CHRIS  :biggrin:
> *


Oh U know it dawg. lol


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 23 2008, 11:40 AM~12507743
> *  SEEMS LIKE U GONNA FINISH THAT 58 B4 CHRIS  :biggrin:
> *


Ha Ha... When you finish anything, then you can talk!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 23 2008, 11:52 AM~12507830
> *Ha Ha... When you finish anything, then you can talk!
> *


LOL


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 23 2008, 11:59 AM~12507871
> *LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is the 58 impala to add to my collection.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 28 2008, 02:41 AM~12542485
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 28 2008, 02:27 AM~12542457
> *Here is the 58 impala to add to my collection.
> 
> 
> ...


i like the custom front end and the grille


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Interesting choice of colour


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 28 2008, 03:46 AM~12542568
> *i like the custom front end and the grille
> *


Thanks homie. I tried to do a little somethin different ya know. Not too experienced so I am limited.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 28 2008, 04:59 AM~12542648
> *Interesting choice of colour
> *


Yeah I thought it came out pretty good though with those colors.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That '58 is certainly eye-catching!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Dec 28 2008, 01:43 PM~12544411
> *That '58 is certainly eye-catching!
> *


thanks dawg


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Color Combo....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 28 2008, 02:19 PM~12544608
> *Nice Color Combo....
> *


thanks alot big dawg :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 28 2008, 01:59 AM~12542648
> *Interesting choice of colour
> *


x-2 i like it


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2008, 02:41 PM~12544758
> *x-2 i like it
> *


THanks alot dawg. Kinda happened on accident to be honest. The aqua was not my first choice. lol.


----------



## Trash Valley Local (Dec 8, 2008)

your 58 has a bad ass grill...but your wife is right...my chrome does look better  jk


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

UR CHROME SHOULD LOOK GOOD FOOL. IT CAME WIT YOUR KIT. N DO ME A FAVOR. U DON'T REALLY KNOW ME TOO WELL PERSONALLY OR MY WIFE SO KEEP THAT SHIT OUT YOUR MOUTH DAWG. :angry: JUST FUCKIN BUILD. N DO SOME CUSTOM SHIT NEXT TIME. :angry:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is the latest of my builds. It is in other postings, but just adding it to my compilations. Comment if you want.


----------



## Trash Valley Local (Dec 8, 2008)

Yo gangster calm down... I was jokeing, thus the jk at the end... Im not tryin to start shit, so my bad if I offended you or your wife. And thanks for the inspiration to "do some custom shit"...did you see my trunk?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Aight. My 11 year old son has been lookin at my rides wanting to build one. So I got the Expo as a first buid for him. It is a snap-tight. No paint or anything. Just wanted him to build one and through the decals on. Thats it. He did it in about 30 minutes.


















I will have somethin soon of my own.


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

thats tight are you sure theres no paint


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

yup. he pulled it out of the box n pieced it together. Threw on some graphics from the kit and called it complete.


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

looks yellow but thats wats cool about it


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats the color of the plastic man. most snap-tights are colored already.


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

ohhh


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DAMN HOMIE HE DID A GOOD JOB ON IT!! KEEP HIM BUILDING  I'LL TRY TO GET YOU SOME MORE SNAP TIGHTS FOR HIM


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 4 2009, 12:26 AM~12901332
> *DAMN HOMIE HE DID A GOOD JOB ON IT!! KEEP HIM BUILDING   I'LL TRY TO GET YOU SOME MORE SNAP TIGHTS FOR HIM
> *


Yeah He did a real good job. I gave him an escalade next, but it is not snap-tight. He is gonna try to paint it and everything. Just not sure when though. lol.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 4 2009, 01:29 AM~12901359
> *Yeah He did a real good job. I gave him an escalade next, but it is not snap-tight. He is gonna try to paint it and everything. Just not sure when though. lol.
> *


COOL, I HOPE HE'LL KEEP ON WANING TO BUILD


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I got the family doin it homie. My 11yr old son, me, my wife is gonna piece together n paint a mustang, my 7 yr old daughter told me she wanted to build somethin too but she aint sure what. Oh and my 2yr old son had a huge bin full of matchbox cars n some nice ones hangin on the wall. LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 that's cool homie!! I'll try to find some good deals at the show if you can't make it down here.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Man now I am really gonna be fuckin pissed if I cannot make it. I was lookin foward to kickin it, but now there's a damn show. FUUUUCCKK :angry:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well here is what I have so far for the cougar. Taped it off n gonna paint today. I am not too thrilled with the hood or trunk so I might make some last minute changes. who know though. This was my first time cutting the design from the tape.










































Lemme know what you think. Any ideas or tips would be great.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Not bad homie for your first time pm me


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Dawg.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks good so far!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 5 2009, 09:53 AM~12913939
> *Looks good so far!
> *


Thanks homie. Gonna touch up a bit n the paint.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn dawg, that's pretty cool! Nice work


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 5 2009, 11:03 AM~12914577
> *Damn dawg, that's pretty cool! Nice work
> *



Thanks homie. now i just gotta paint it. :uh:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 5 2009, 11:10 AM~12914640
> *Thanks homie. now i just gotta paint it. :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: YUP!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 5 2009, 11:02 AM~12913467
> *Well here is what I have so far for the cougar. Taped it off n gonna paint today. I am not too thrilled with the hood or trunk so I might make some last minute changes. who know though. This was my first time cutting the design from the tape.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 5 2009, 11:17 AM~12914703
> *I'M  ONLY  SPEAKING  FROM  EXPERIANCE !
> 
> THE  WHOLE  CAR  IS  GOING  TO  PEEL  OFF  WHEN  YOU  GO  TO  UNTAPE  IT !  YOU  SEE  ALL THE  WHITE  SPOTS  ALREADY !  THE  PAINT  DID  NOT  ADHERE  TO  THE  PLASTIC !
> ...


Minidreams,

This is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you. I have never done anything other than base coat and paint. No sanding or anything. I was just talking to CHR1S619 and I told him I wanted to do a bomb azz paint job. 

1) I am going to follow your steps. 
2)I am going to get the sand paper today. 
3) I did attempt to cut tiny pieces of tape straight from the car. 
4)I am going to follow your steps with this car. I will redo this one.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

VERY GOOD TIP RIGHT THEIR. I WISH I WOULD HAVE FOLLOWED IT MY SELF. :angry:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 5 2009, 11:35 AM~12914833
> *VERY GOOD TIP RIGHT THEIR. I WISH I WOULD HAVE FOLLOWED IT MY SELF.  :angry:
> *


Well,
now you can.... Forever!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 5 2009, 11:37 AM~12914848
> *Well,
> now you can.... Forever!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 5 2009, 11:37 AM~12914859
> *:angry:
> *


 :0 Why the face punk???


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 5 2009, 01:24 PM~12914767
> *Minidreams,
> 
> This is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you. I have never done anything other than base coat and paint. No sanding or anything. I was just talking to CHR1S619 and I told him I wanted to do a bomb azz paint job.
> ...



IF YOU HAD TO GO OUT BUY EVERYTHING YOU INTO IT FOR LESS THEN $5.00 ! AND THE RETURN FINISH ON YOUR BUILD IS GOING TO MUCH MORE THEN THAT ! 

ANOTHER FEW TIPS WHEN USING RATTLE CAN ! 

SET YOU CAN IN THE SINK OF HOT WATER FOR A FEW MINUTES TO HEAT UP THE PAINT ! SHAKE THE CAN ALOT AND THEN SIT IT BACK IN THERE FOR A FEW MORE MINUTES ! RE SHAKE THEN DRY THE CAN OFF AND LAY IT DOWN ON YOUR BUILD ! 

THE HEAT MAKES IT FLOW BETTER AND HELPS THE PAINT TO LAY MORE EVEN ! 

I HAVE A HOW TO POSTED UP ON HERE ON HOW I DO MY TAPE WORK ! I'LL TRY TO FIND IT AND LINK IT IN TO HERE ! OR TTT IT SO YOU CAN SEE IT YOUR SELF !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=254670&hl=

HERE'S A LINK PLUS I BUMPED THE TOPIC FOR YOU ALSO !


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I just looked at your tips n copied them for the future. thanks alot dawg. Thats some good lookin homie.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well.... redid the entire car per mini's instructions. I think I need a little more practice cutting designs before I attempt to do this again. I designed the hood and it came out all jacked up. Back to the break fluid for the hood. As for the rest of the car.... I have to clear it and the complete the trim on it. I think I am going to simply try a basic paint for it and practice on a different car with all of the designs. Pics will be posted soon on the exterior.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN BRO! YOU GOT SOME NICE BUILDS GOIN ON HERE. GREAT WORK! CANT WAIT TO SE THAT PAINT JOB ON THE COUGAR.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, I have been sick as hell and trying to recover. Now that I am getting a little better I am going to try and push to get this cougar completed. It is going to be basic and clean. Stay tuned and I will start postin up pics soon. I got the Exterior painted and cleared. I took the old paint off and did it the way Minidreams instructed me to. It turned out much better. Thanks Mini.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 14 2009, 01:31 AM~12999679
> *Well, I have been sick as hell and trying to recover. Now that I am getting a little better I am going to try and push to get this cougar completed. It is going to be basic and clean. Stay tuned and I will start postin up pics soon. I got the Exterior painted and cleared. I took the old paint off and did it the way Minidreams instructed me to. It turned out much better. Thanks Mini.
> *


DON'T TRIP POLYGRIP ! I DONT MIND HELPING OUT WHEN A FELLOW MODELER IS WILLING TO TAKE WHAT I OFFER INSTEAD OF GETTING ALL E-THUGGED AND TRIES TO ACT HARD CAUSE I POINTED OUT SOME THINGS ! 

CAN'T WHAT TO THE *COUGAR RECOVERY *!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2009, 12:07 AM~13000021
> *DON'T  TRIP  POLYGRIP !  I  DONT  MIND  HELPING  OUT  WHEN  A  FELLOW  MODELER  IS  WILLING  TO  TAKE  WHAT  I  OFFER  INSTEAD OF  GETTING  ALL E-THUGGED  AND  TRIES  TO  ACT  HARD  CAUSE  I  POINTED  OUT  SOME  THINGS !
> 
> CAN'T  WHAT  TO  THE  COUGAR RECOVERY !
> *


Well I thought about gettin all E Thugged out on yo azz, but I didn't want to get hurt. :biggrin: :biggrin: Nah, you got alot of knowledge and skillz that people need to realize. Its cool that you have given all that knowledge up over the times. The Cougar recovery is a basic recovery, but it will still shine.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE WORK ON THAT COUGAR! I GUESS I NEED TO BUST MINE BACK OUT AND REDO THE HINGES ON THE TRUNK. 
HOW YA FEELIN BRO?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 14 2009, 10:54 PM~13006325
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE WORK ON THAT COUGAR! I GUESS I NEED TO BUST MINE BACK OUT AND REDO THE HINGES ON THE TRUNK.
> HOW YA FEELIN BRO?
> *



I'm doin aight man. Still a little low on energy man. Working right now doesn't allow me to get that energy level back up all the way. I did paint the suspension and everything this morning. Still gotta finish painting everything else though. The hood is still in break fluid too. Man I wanted this done when I come out there, but might not have it though. Didn't you just cut open the trunk on the cougar?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YUP. BUT I HINGED IT ALL WRONG, SO I NEED TO TAKE IT APART AND REDO IT THE WAY SANTIAGO TAUGHT ME.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Its all about learning homie. I am stranded over here tryin to pick everyone's brain through LIL man. You got a hell of a teacher over there. Many of them. Use em and enjoy havin that knowedge right next to you man. I know I will.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

IT WAS LIKE CHRIS AND I WAS SAYIN, WE BOTH WISH WE WOULDA MET SANTIAGO SOONER!! 
SO YOU ARE COMING DOWN FOR THE SHOW RIGHT??


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, you guys met him now and you can still pull a ton of knowledge from him. He seems to one willing to throw as much as you can handle your way. I am trying to get there man. It seems like it wasn't meant to be. My radiator on the Santa Fe is busted now. Gotta get that shit fixed this week now.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN THAT SUCKS ABOUT YOUR RADIATOR. WELL, I HOPE YOU GET IT FIXED SO YOU CAN GET YOUR ASS DOWN HERE BRO!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Man I hope so too homie.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WHAT HAPPENED TO THE RADIATOR BRO?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 14 2009, 11:16 PM~13006477
> *Well, you guys met him now and you can still pull a ton of knowledge from him. He seems to one willing to throw as much as you can handle your way. I am trying to get there man. It seems like it wasn't meant to be. My radiator on the Santa Fe is busted now. Gotta get that shit fixed this week now.
> *


 :angry: DAMN DAWG, THAT SUCKS!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 14 2009, 11:26 PM~13006538
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE RADIATOR BRO?
> *


Wife checked the fluids today and the shit was dry as a bone. Then she told me that she has been noticing a puddle under the car for weeks now. So The shit has been fucked for a while.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 14 2009, 11:29 PM~13006555
> *:angry:  DAMN DAWG, THAT SUCKS!!
> *


Fuck I know it does man. Oh Well. I really don't want to, but if needed, I will pile everyone into the Galant.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

NOT A BIG DEAL BRO! GO ON EBAY AND BUY ONE! I DID AND PUT IT IN MYSELF IN ABOUT AN HOUR  $68.00 WITH LIFETIME WARRANTY FOR MY 91 HONDA ACCORD BRO.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 14 2009, 11:32 PM~13006570
> *Fuck I know it does man. Oh Well. I really don't want to, but if needed, I will pile everyone into the Galant.
> *


MAN, IF YOU CANT MAKE IT ITS ALL GOOD. WE'LL MAKE A TRIP DOWN TO AZ. SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 14 2009, 11:34 PM~13006581
> *NOT A BIG DEAL BRO! GO ON EBAY AND BUY ONE! I DID AND PUT IT IN MYSELF IN ABOUT AN HOUR   $68.00 WITH LIFETIME WARRANTY FOR MY 91 HONDA ACCORD BRO.
> *


We still got some miles left before the warranty is done so we are gonna take it down there Monday or Tuesday. It should be good by the weekend. I am just tired of the bullshit right now.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 14 2009, 11:35 PM~13006589
> *MAN, IF YOU CANT MAKE IT ITS ALL GOOD. WE'LL MAKE A TRIP DOWN TO AZ. SOON :biggrin:
> *


No I don't think you heard me. I AM COMING TO CALI DAMNIT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 14 2009, 11:39 PM~13006603
> *No I don't think you heard me. I AM COMING TO CALI DAMNIT!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: OK hno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

KOOL. YOU KNOW WHERE WE ARE BRO, AND IM JUST A HOP , SWIM, AND A DIG FROM THE BORDER.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 14 2009, 11:54 PM~13006682
> *KOOL. YOU KNOW WHERE WE ARE BRO, AND IM JUST A HOP , SWIM, AND A DIG FROM THE BORDER.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 14 2009, 11:54 PM~13006682
> *KOOL. YOU KNOW WHERE WE ARE BRO, AND IM JUST A HOP , SWIM, AND A DIG FROM THE BORDER.
> *


you know the routine well. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OH HELL YEAH. I SEE THAT SHIT ON A DAY TO DAY BASIS. WHAT TRIPPED ME OUT WAS WHEN THEY FOUND A TUNNEL GOIN FROM OTAY MESA TO TJ. WITH A VENTILATION SYSTEM AND LIGHTING.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 14 2009, 11:59 PM~13006717
> *OH HELL YEAH. I SEE THAT SHIT ON A DAY TO DAY BASIS. WHAT TRIPPED ME OUT WAS WHEN THEY FOUND A TUNNEL GOIN FROM OTAY MESA TO TJ. WITH A VENTILATION SYSTEM AND LIGHTING.
> *



Iheard about that shit.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 15 2009, 12:57 AM~13006707
> *you know the routine well. :biggrin:
> *


pinche coyote :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 15 2009, 12:17 AM~13006800
> *pinche coyote :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Aight everyone, here is what I came up on on the 21st at the show. I drove from AZ on Friday ad kicked it with CHR1S619. Then we met up with Mr. 1/16th and Darkside Customs on Sat. morning. After that it was on with MCBA for the day. Even though I got a ton of shit, the best thang was the invite into MCBA and I got my T-shirt as well as a tour at Mr. Biggs pad. WHAT A DAY!!! :biggrin: 

Here is what I bought at the show and at Pegasus.









Here is what I won in te raffle.









And Here is what CHR1S619 Hooked me up with for free. THANKS HOMIE!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

SWWWWEEEEETTTTT!!! WAY TO GO BRO!! HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL BACK SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is the cougar I completed right before going to cali. No it did not go with me. I had so many problems with this car. I just finished the build and moved on. It is aight, but not what I pictured. Thanks Mini for the painting tips.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 24 2009, 12:13 AM~13094440
> *SWWWWEEEEETTTTT!!! WAY TO GO BRO!! HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL BACK SOON :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie. I might try to get there for San Jose. We will see though. THat is coming up a little quick so I am not too sure.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Feb 24 2009, 12:10 AM~13094415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CAR LOOKS GOOD DAWG!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

COUGAR LOOKS SICK BRO!! GREAT WORK!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 24 2009, 01:03 AM~13094666
> *IT'S ALL GOOD BRO!!
> CAR LOOKS GOOD DAWG!!
> *


Thanks man. Just wanted to get it built and completed. Everything went wrong with this one.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 24 2009, 08:43 AM~13095981
> *COUGAR LOOKS SICK BRO!! GREAT WORK!!
> *


Thanks homie!!! I am glad it is built and out of the way now. What a pain.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro, nice work


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 24 2009, 09:44 AM~13096456
> *lookin good bro, nice work
> *


Thanks dawg.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Fuckin nice ride


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 24 2009, 09:53 AM~13096542
> *Fuckin nice ride
> *


Thanks alot homie!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 24 2009, 01:16 AM~13094477
> *Here is the cougar I completed right before going to cali. No it did not go with me. I had so many problems with this car. I just finished the build and moved on. It is aight, but not what I pictured. Thanks Mini for the painting tips.
> 
> 
> ...


HEY CARNAL, BETTER PUT SOME MUD GARDS ON THE WHEEL WELLS BEFORE THA POPO GIVE'S YOU A TICKET  LOOKING SWEET BRO!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 24 2009, 12:20 PM~13098030
> *HEY CARNAL, BETTER PUT SOME MUD GARDS ON THE WHEEL WELLS BEFORE THA POPO GIVE'S YOU A TICKET   LOOKING SWEET BRO!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *


HAHAHAHA!!! No shit huh!! Damn popo's. Thanks alot big dawg. I got this one out of the way and now on to the Buick. I will post up some starter pics in a bit for the Buick. Thanks again!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Aight well I figured I better step my game up to try and run wit the Big Dawgs in MCBA.... or at least right behind you guys. :biggrin: Here is the 1987 Buick Grand National I am workin on now.

The spoiler is going away









The Scoop on the hood is going too.









Just cut the sunroof. Gotta sand and clean it up later. 









Here is the paint I am thinkin about using.









Also plannin on makin the biatch scrape concrete in the back only. Might cut the doors and trunk too, but not too sure about the hinging setup so I really don't know where to start on that one. I might still try though.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

just stay steady ! work your way up ! your going to get to the top later ! right now your a studiant of the MR 1/16TH CREW ! LISTON TO THERE TIPS ! ASK WHAT QUESTION YOU NEED HELP WITH ! THE BODY WORK IN IT SELF IS A BIG STEP FORWARD ! DONT RUSH TO START OPENING SHIT UP RIGHT NOW ! 

I SAY FOCUS ON PAINTING , AND DETAILING ! A VERY CLEAN BUILD IS THE GOAL YOU SHOULD AT THIS LEVEL BRO ! 

ONCE YOU HAVE THE THIS LEVEL ON LOCK THEN OPENING SHIT UP WILL BE EASIER FOR YOU !


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 12:53 AM~13115891
> *just  stay  steady !  work your  way  up !    your  going  to  get  to  the  top  later !  right  now  your  a  studiant  of  the  MR 1/16TH  CREW !  LISTON  TO  THERE  TIPS  !  ASK  WHAT  QUESTION  YOU  NEED  HELP  WITH !  THE  BODY  WORK  IN  IT  SELF IS  A  BIG  STEP  FORWARD !  DONT  RUSH  TO  START  OPENING  SHIT  UP  RIGHT  NOW !
> 
> I  SAY  FOCUS  ON  PAINTING  ,  AND  DETAILING !  A VERY  CLEAN  BUILD  IS THE  GOAL  YOU  SHOULD  AT  THIS  LEVEL  BRO !
> ...


Mini I see your point man. I am just one of those dudes that never settles for the basics. I build 11 basic rides so far and nothing really modified anywhere. I am not blowing you off. I am actually going to take some of your advise. I will leave the doors and trunk closed. I might leave the suspension alone as well. The scoop and spoiler gotta go though. :biggrin: Just some small mods, nothing huge from this point on. What do you think about the paint I chose though homie?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

TAKE YOUR TIME DAWG. THE COLOR IS GOING TO LOOK GOOD  



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 12:53 AM~13115891
> *just  stay  steady !  work your  way  up !    your  going  to  get  to  the  top  later !  right  now  your  a  studiant  of  the  MR 1/16TH  CREW !  LISTON  TO  THERE  TIPS  !  ASK  WHAT  QUESTION  YOU  NEED  HELP  WITH !  THE  BODY  WORK  IN  IT  SELF IS  A  BIG  STEP  FORWARD !  DONT  RUSH  TO  START  OPENING  SHIT  UP  RIGHT  NOW !
> 
> I  SAY  FOCUS  ON  PAINTING  ,  AND  DETAILING !  A VERY  CLEAN  BUILD  IS THE  GOAL  YOU  SHOULD  AT  THIS  LEVEL  BRO !
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok ok I get it damnit. :biggrin: I will chill with everything like I told Mini. Except the spoiler and scoop. Other than that. Its all about the paint. And the feared detailing. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK listen here ! you say 11 basic builds ! cool ! now take your basic build level into an enhance out of box ! like on this regal ! small body work ! the hood smooth , the fin off the rear trunk and the spoiler off the front end ! 

and then do like i told you on the paint work ! try a little pattern work by cutting your tape off the car ! 

adding flocking to the floor ! 

cleanly detailing the dash , chassie , and engine bay and body ! 


do shit like this on the next 5 builds ! 

then on the 6th build jump on foiling , adding detail such ass seat belts , antennas , wires to the motor ! 

get comfortable with building ! master the art of building a clean out of box build ! then step up to modified out of box level then to the next level of opening and going to show status ! 

challenging your self is cool but all your M.C.B.A. brothers want to so master these levels and grow ! its a marathon not a race ! take your time !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 01:09 AM~13115927
> *OK  listen  here    !  you  say  11  basic  builds  !  cool !  now  take  your  basic  build  level  into  an  enhance  out  of  box !  like  on this  regal !  small  body  work !  the  hood  smooth  , the  fin  off  the  rear  trunk  and  the  spoiler  off  the  front  end !
> 
> and then  do  like  i  told  you  on the    paint  work  !  try  a  little  pattern  work  by  cutting  your  tape  off  the  car  !
> ...


DAMN BRO, VERY WELL SAID :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 01:09 AM~13115927
> *OK  listen  here    !  you  say  11  basic  builds  !  cool !  now  take  your  basic  build  level  into  an  enhance  out  of  box !  like  on this  regal !  small  body  work !  the  hood  smooth  , the  fin  off  the  rear  trunk  and  the  spoiler  off  the  front  end !
> 
> and then  do  like  i  told  you  on the    paint  work  !  try  a  little  pattern  work  by  cutting  your  tape  off  the  car  !
> ...


Your right dawg. I am like a little kid right now though. I wanna do so much shit, but I realize I should slow it down. Just tryin to step up man. I get what your sayin though man. Thanks dawg. CHR1S619 is tellin me the same thang and he knows me, so I think I should listen to my teachers. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 26 2009, 03:15 AM~13115946
> *DAMN BRO, VERY WELL SAID :thumbsup:
> *


anyone that you guys have seen in the spot light will tell its a journy to get there ! very few have just picked up the hobby and were great at it ! the more your will to work at it the better you 'll become with it !


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 01:17 AM~13115955
> *anyone  that    you  guys  have  seen  in  the  spot  light  will  tell  its  a  journy  to get there  !  very  few  have  just  picked up  the hobby  and  were great  at  it !  the  more  your  will  to  work  at  it  the  better  you 'll  become  with  it !
> *


True. I should have realized that. I have given that same advice to others. Just bein a Tard........ No need to add to the names either. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 01:17 AM~13115955
> *anyone  that    you  guys  have  seen  in  the  spot  light  will  tell  its  a  journy  to get there  !  very  few  have  just  picked up  the hobby  and  were great  at  it !  the  more  your  will  to  work  at  it  the  better  you 'll  become  with  it !
> *


  I'M JUST STARTING THAT JOURNEY TOO


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 26 2009, 01:22 AM~13115965
> *  I'M JUST STARTING THAT JOURNEY TOO
> *


Not even close homie. You got skills


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 26 2009, 03:16 AM~13115952
> *Your right dawg. I am like a little kid right now though. I wanna do so much shit, but I realize I should slow it down. Just tryin to step up man. I get what your sayin though man. Thanks dawg. CHR1S619 is tellin me the same thang and he knows me, so I think I should listen to my teachers.  :biggrin:
> *


your 1 of are growth students ! we have chosen to take on a very few builders that show good attitudes , the excitement in building , and the willingness to be given a lesson in building ! So at this point your stepping up has been leveled off ! You've been taken out of the game and put on the bench ! Your going to have to do some laps and some exercises before you can get back in the game ! But your team mates are here to practice along with you ! You have to follow what the coaches say til game day ! 

What ever is told to you be the head members of M.C.B.A. is to help you grow in the hobby ! We focused on helping you grow as a builder ! Dont worry about stepping your game up at this point cause we are going to care to the starting line when your ready for that !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 26 2009, 01:23 AM~13115968
> *Not even close homie. You got skills
> *


STILL GOT LOTS MORE TO LEARN. YOU WILL ALWAYS LEARN NEW THING EVERYDAY.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 26 2009, 03:26 AM~13115975
> *STILL GOT LOTS MORE TO LEARN. YOU WILL ALWAYS LEARN NEW THING EVERYDAY.
> *



words to the wise ! if you know everything its no longer fun !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 01:27 AM~13115977
> *words  to  the  wise  !  if  you  know  everything    its  no longer  fun !
> *


VERY TRUE


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 01:25 AM~13115972
> *your  1  of  are  growth  students  !  we  have  chosen  to  take  on  a  very  few  builders  that  show  good  attitudes ,  the  excitement  in    building  ,  and  the  willingness  to  be  given a  lesson  in  building !  So  at this  point    your  stepping  up  has  been  leveled  off !  You've  been  taken  out  of the game  and  put  on the bench !    Your  going  to  have  to  do  some  laps  and  some  exercises before  you  can  get  back in the  game !  But  your  team  mates are  here  to  practice  along  with you  !  You  have  to  follow  what the  coaches  say  til  game  day !
> 
> What  ever  is  told  to  you  be  the  head members  of  M.C.B.A.  is to  help  you  grow in the hobby !  We focused  on  helping  you  grow  as  a builder !  Dont  worry  about  stepping your  game  up  at this  point  cause  we  are  going  to  care  to  the  starting  line  when your  ready  for that !
> *



Very true homie. I see the whole picture now. My bad. I just got a ton of passion goin into this and I just got a little ahead of myself. I got my eyes and ears open for everything all the time, just bit too much off right away. I am gonna take the advice you and Chris have given me and work my way up there man. Knowledge is power and I will gain more in the years thanks to all of MCBA, you, Santiago, Biggs, James, and Chris.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 26 2009, 01:26 AM~13115975
> *STILL GOT LOTS MORE TO LEARN. YOU WILL ALWAYS LEARN NEW THING EVERYDAY.
> *


Very true homie. Good point.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 26 2009, 01:40 AM~13116010
> *Very true homie. I see the whole picture now. My bad. I just got a ton of passion goin into this and I just got a little ahead of myself. I got my eyes and ears open for everything all the time, just bit too much off right away. I am gonna take the advice you and Chris have given me and work my way up there man. Knowledge is power and I will gain more in the years thanks to all of MCBA, you, Santiago, Biggs, James, and Chris.
> *


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 01:27 AM~13115977
> *words  to  the  wise  !  if  you  know  everything    its  no longer  fun !
> *


This will always be fun man. This is a passion that will never die because of people like yourself and everyone else I have mentioned.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 26 2009, 12:26 AM~13115975
> *STILL GOT LOTS MORE TO LEARN. YOU WILL ALWAYS LEARN NEW THING EVERYDAY.
> *


YUP, JUST HANG WITH SANTIAGO LONG ENOUGH AND HE WILL HAVE YOU DOING THINGS YOU NEVER DREAMED OF DOING WITH PLASTIC.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 27 2009, 11:43 PM~13135537
> *YUP, JUST HANG WITH SANTIAGO LONG ENOUGH AND HE WILL HAVE YOU DOING THINGS YOU NEVER DREAMED OF DOING WITH PLASTIC.
> *


Oh I am sure dawg. I am gonna step back and be a student for a while. It is a better move right now before I start doing too much and not creating the best possible builds. Mini slapped some sense into me homie. IN a nice way. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, while I was at work my wife decided to hook me up with an actual workspace.









Next I am going to setup a painting area in the garage. After that I am planning on stocking up on everything I will need to build, paint, and everything else. I think I am going to take more of Minidream's advice and get what I need so I do not have to stop building and everything in order to go and buy stuff. Flocking, glue, primer, paint, exacto knives, sandpaper, bondo, and clear coat. The colors can be bought whenever when it comes to paint. Anything I may have forgotten? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YOU FORGOT TO PLANT YOURSELF IN THAT CHAIR AND BUILD SOMETHING. LOL

YOU GOT THE RIGHT IDEA HOMIE!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lol. I am gonna stop for a couple of days and actually set myself up for success. I will be back to building in a week. I thik it is time I set myself up before trying to step up. Besides I actually need sandpaper and bondo before going any further on the Buick. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THATS WHATS UP BRO!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 01:27 AM~13115977
> *words  to  the  wise  !  if  you  know  everything    its  no longer  fun !
> *




true that


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 01:09 AM~13115927
> *OK  listen  here    !  you  say  11  basic  builds  !  cool !  now  take  your  basic  build  level  into  an  enhance  out  of  box !  like  on this  regal !  small  body  work !  the  hood  smooth  , the  fin  off  the  rear  trunk  and  the  spoiler  off  the  front  end !
> 
> and then  do  like  i  told  you  on the    paint  work  !  try  a  little  pattern  work  by  cutting  your  tape  off  the  car  !
> ...


Well said mini.
Also try buying some aftermarket parts such as rims and small shit like that but most importantly take your time as mini stated.I rushed a rolls royce build to make it to a show and it is all messed up and ready for a rebuild.You going good bro keep it up.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HEY BRO, GIVE US A LIST OF WHAT YOU NEED AND I'LL BE CHECKING THE SHOPS FOR THEM BRO


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 28 2009, 04:34 PM~13139581
> *Well said mini.
> Also try buying some aftermarket parts such as rims and small shit like that but most importantly take your time as mini stated.I rushed a rolls royce build to make it to a show and it is all messed up and ready for a rebuild.You going good bro keep it up.
> *


I am going to take my time and I am also going to spend the next couple of months buying everything I need to build. I am also going to bust out a few kits and Just simply paint the bodies. I wanna get good so it is time I practice that. Plainting is actually what I wanna be best at along with choppin eventually, but the paint always sends a car over the top or into the dnk tank. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 28 2009, 05:26 PM~13139873
> *HEY BRO, GIVE US A LIST OF WHAT YOU NEED AND I'LL BE CHECKING THE SHOPS FOR THEM BRO
> *


Ummm... Where do I start. lol. :biggrin: 

Bondo 
Better glue than from Walmart
Kicker (I guess???)
Flocking of all colors (I researched and Scale Dreams has the best bulk deal)
I gotta stock on paint, base paint, primer
sand paper of all kinds
Blades
Clear coats
Eventaully an Air brush. (Mr. Biggs I got those links saved) :biggrin: 
Bare medal foil (Silver and gold) 

For now that is what I can think of. I do want to eventually stock up on accessories as well for engines and interiors, but not right this moment.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 28 2009, 10:42 PM~13141191
> *Ummm... Where do I start. lol. :biggrin:
> 
> Bondo
> ...


to start building what i would call a next level out of box kit Bos i would focus on what i highlighted blue ! 

also like to add that you need *GOOD FINE TIP DETAIL BRUSHES ! * 


GET THIS SET UP FRIST THEN START USING THEM TO PREFECTION ,THEN MOVE FORWARD LATER !


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 1 2009, 01:39 PM~13145407
> *to  start  building  what  i  would  call  a  next  level  out  of  box  kit  Bos i  would  focus  on  what  i  highlighted  blue  !
> 
> also  like  to  add  that  you  need  GOOD FINE  TIP DETAIL  BRUSHES  !
> ...


Thanks Mini,

You have dropped a great deal of knowledge and motivation my way homie. I really do appreciate all of this. I am going to stock up on all of these items and then move foward from there. I also still need to setup a paint spot and everything. Got a workbench set though. Well, the wifey did it for me while I was at work. :biggrin: .


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YEAH PATRICK, ONCE YOU START USING CA AND KICKER, YOU WILL NEVER , EVER WANNA GO BACK TO THAT TESTORS TUBE SHIT AGAIN! YOU ARE GOING ABOUT THIS THE RIGHT WAY HOMIE.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 1 2009, 10:04 PM~13149341
> *YEAH PATRICK, ONCE YOU START USING CA AND KICKER, YOU WILL NEVER , EVER WANNA GO BACK TO THAT TESTORS TUBE SHIT AGAIN! YOU ARE GOING ABOUT THIS THE RIGHT WAY HOMIE.
> *


Thanks for the advise dawg. I know I need to set myself up first. Build I am twitchin to build damnit!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I FEEL YA!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, I was out yesterday and found a couple things I might need. 

some blades and accessories
















Also got a lamp over in the workstation for better lighting.









Got some Bondo too. It was 4 bucks so might as well get it for later. 

Oh and Here is what I am going to work on now. The buick is in storage for now seeing how I do not have what I need to complete it right now. No big deal. This one is actually a build for my older brother who loves choppers and vintage motorcycles


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i also have that blade & tool kit... i only used the tools, the blades are too thin for me.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I have yet to try out the blades, but the ones I have are pretty thing too. I use the back of the blade anyway when I cut. Unless it is straight off of the tree.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THATS GOOD THAT YOU PICKED UP A FEW MORE THINGS BRO!! THAT LIGHT WILL COME IN HANDY.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah I used the light when cutting off the pieces for the chopper. Then I held them under the light. shaved and sanded the lines created from manufacturing seeing how it is a bike and those line will be obvious on the round frame. Primer is on and now the base next.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Aight well it has been a minute since I put anything up. Here is the chopper I am workin on. Something different for me.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I put the primer, base, and then gold. Gold was to give a little color under the blue. THen gloss black. Still gotta wetsand and then clear the tank. That is all I got so far. Let me know what you think. The tape I used came from El Rafa. Thanks homie.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE START DAWG.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 19 2009, 02:28 AM~13323410
> *NICE START DAWG.
> *


Thanks dawg. Gonna work on some more shit for it tomorrow. Maybe..... Gotta fix the real ride first. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 19 2009, 02:30 AM~13323414
> *Thanks dawg. Gonna work on some more shit for it tomorrow. Maybe..... Gotta fix the real ride first. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

damn that chopper is gonna look nice...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 19 2009, 07:51 AM~13324277
> *damn that chopper is gonna look nice...
> *


Hope so man. gotta do some more taping today n hopefully get all the black finished. Then be patient before hitting that clear. The patients is what kills me. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 19 2009, 11:37 AM~13326285
> *nice work
> *


Thanks Homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OH SHIT THAT IS BAD ASS BRO!!! HELLZ YEAH!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 19 2009, 05:07 PM~13329697
> *OH SHIT THAT IS BAD ASS BRO!!! HELLZ YEAH!!
> *



Thanks homie. Gonna work on the fron and rear tonight. Maybe more. We shall see.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Aight well all the painting is done for the chopper. Now just gotta piece the biatch together. Lemme know what you think about the paint job.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Just noticed there was some specks on the seat. Those are not from the paint. Just dust n crap. It was really windy today so shit was flying all over in the air.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

quote=Bos82,Mar 22 2009, 09:44 PM~13359574]
Aight well all the painting is done for the chopper. Now just gotta piece the biatch together. Lemme know what you think about the paint job.








[/quote]

take your time and make sure u get the tape lines out strait and even.....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> quote=Bos82,Mar 22 2009, 09:44 PM~13359574]
> Aight well all the painting is done for the chopper. Now just gotta piece the biatch together. Lemme know what you think about the paint job.


take your time and make sure u get the tape lines out strait and even..... 
[/quote]

DAMNIT!! I didnt even see that one. :angry: . I might start that piece over again now. Thanks homie.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie you been puttin out some outstanding builds keep up the good work


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 23 2009, 02:10 AM~13359751
> *looks good homie you been puttin out some outstanding builds keep up the good work
> *


Thanks alot homie. I have been tryin to work on the paint and shit. Guess I gotta sharpen those taping skills. lol.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT IS LOOKING GOOD PATRICK!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

NOT BAD LIL BRO!! I LIKE THE FACT THAT YOUR GETTING A CHANCE TO DO MORE TO IMPROVE YOUR SKILLZ!! I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 23 2009, 11:47 AM~13362638
> *THAT IS LOOKING GOOD PATRICK!!
> *


Thanks homie. It took me a minute to tape this off. Not used to the tape and it was round as hell n the tape would not curve well. Also the seat was a biatch to tape off.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 23 2009, 11:50 AM~13362666
> *NOT BAD LIL BRO!! I LIKE THE FACT THAT YOUR GETTING A CHANCE TO DO MORE TO IMPROVE YOUR SKILLZ!! I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED BRO!! :biggrin:
> *


Just trying to stay up there homie. Wanna rep in the right manner and learn as much as possible. I know the tape work wasnt great, but trying to teach myself ya know. Details are my weakness I guess. Gonna piece it together and move on to another build.


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

maaaaan thats gonna be siiiiiiiiiiiick..are you using rattle cans?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 23 2009, 09:00 PM~13368893
> *maaaaan thats gonna be siiiiiiiiiiiick..are you using rattle cans?
> *


Yeah I am using rattle cans homie. Duplicolor. And Kustom Kolorz Clear.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Got the chopper done. I will take some outside pics tomorrow. Let me know what you think.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great job on the bike brother.....LOOKS BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 26 2009, 01:34 AM~13393515
> *great job on the bike brother.....LOOKS BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks homie!!!  I wanna get some polish on it but not sure what to use.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

ttt.... check out my chopper on the previous page. Just finished it last night.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 27 2009, 12:40 AM~13404590
> *ttt.... check out my chopper on the previous page. Just finished it last night.
> *


Take some outside pics dawg. Park it by the side walk :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

outside pics will be on here later today


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

im not really into bikes. but is one is thight !


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Mar 27 2009, 01:29 PM~13408794
> * im not really into bikes. but is one is thight !
> *


Built it to get my mind clear and start again on cars. Didnt wanna build another car, so instead of taking a break, I built a bike for my older brother.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

PATRICK, THAT TURNED OUT BAD ASS!! HELL YEAH BRO!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SWEET BIKE BRO


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 27 2009, 05:57 PM~13410720
> *PATRICK, THAT TURNED OUT BAD ASS!! HELL YEAH BRO!!!
> *


Thanks Homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 27 2009, 08:23 PM~13411936
> *SWEET BIKE BRO
> *


Thanks Dawg. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok so I started on a 37 ford sedan. Though about just painting it, but then caught a pic online and just had to try something new. SO...... here go some progress pics. I will continue to chop some more and carve out other areas. I wanted to try something I have never done before and thought this one would be a fun one. Feel free to give advise or ideas everyone!!!!

before doing anything..
















after I got my hands on it.....
















did some work around the windshield so I can open the doors up n make it look right.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

It will look better once I get something to smooth out all the cut work!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 12 2009, 11:29 PM~13558600
> *Ok so I started on a 37 ford sedan. Though about just painting it, but then caught a pic online and just had to try something new. SO...... here go some progress pics. I will continue to chop some more and carve out other areas. I wanted to try something I have never done before and thought this one would be a fun one. Feel free to give advise or ideas everyone!!!!
> 
> before doing anything..
> ...


Damn bro!!! That is gonna be sick homie!! Glad to see you are back at it again.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2009, 11:31 PM~13558614
> *Damn bro!!! That is gonna be sick homie!! Glad to see you are back at it again.
> *


Me too dawg. I loved how the bike came out, but I had to get back on the cars. First ever cut job.....More to come homie. Thanks for the kind words. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 12 2009, 11:34 PM~13558635
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 12 2009, 11:30 PM~13558611
> *It will look better once I get something to smooth out all the cut work!!!!
> *


Get yourself some emery boards. the foam ones with the grit on both sides. They are cheap and work well.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2009, 11:35 PM~13558643
> *Get yourself some emery boards. the foam ones with the grit on both sides. They are cheap and work well.
> *


I will. Where do you get yours?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I usually get them at any Drug Store. Just go to the cosmetic section. They are with the finger nail clippers usually.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2009, 11:38 PM~13558658
> *I usually get them at any Drug Store. Just go to the cosmetic section. They are with the finger nail clippers usually.
> *


Shit my wife probably gots one or more right now. hahahaha!!!! time to go jack some shit from her. :biggrin: :biggrin: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 12 2009, 11:42 PM~13558673
> *Shit my wife probably gots one or more right now. hahahaha!!!! time to go jack some shit from her. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: do that shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

JACKMOVE ACCOMPLISHED!!!!!!!!!!! Got one already. Gonna go get some more though. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 13 2009, 12:02 AM~13558757
> *JACKMOVE ACCOMPLISHED!!!!!!!!!!! Got one already. Gonna go get some more though. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Got the trunk cut out now too!!! :biggrin: Still need to sand it down though.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good Patrick glad to see the the wall is moving


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Patrick, you dont mess around. I cant wait to see what you come up with next bro!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 13 2009, 08:58 AM~13560252
> *Looks good Patrick glad to see the the wall is moving
> *


Man I saw a pic online and got some motivation homie!!!! Ay when u got some time off dawg. We should meeet up before the 25th homie!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 13 2009, 09:59 AM~13560748
> *Damn Patrick, you dont mess around. I cant wait to see what you come up with next bro!
> *


Huh?.....U mean I gotta do more..... Man this sucks!!!!! :biggrin: Doors next, but gotta clean the whip up a bit on them cuts. That is first priority so I can ensure my cuts are straight from front to back.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well I cleaned up the cuts with a file.
















Cut out the doors and had to shave off the hinges on the outside of the doors.
















Here is the final results of all of the cuts. Convertable, suicide doors, and an open trunk. AND the car in four pieces now!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well I need some advice on the rims. I have two sets that I am posting. I think the second set is better for this car. Let me know what you all think.

Set 1








Set 2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Second set looks much better bro!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

#1  Looks good dawg!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2009, 05:45 PM~13577062
> *Second set looks much better bro!
> *


Thanks homie. I thought so too.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 14 2009, 05:46 PM~13577080
> *#1  Looks good dawg!!
> *


I like them, but somethin sticks out with them though dawg. Not sure what, but something don't look right. Maybe its the car!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

K  Car looks good either way :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 14 2009, 05:53 PM~13577153
> *K  Car looks good either way :biggrin:
> *


I will take another look though man. I like both of them damnit. Thanks for the props though homie.!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Good sh!t in here!! I'm diggin' that bike!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 14 2009, 05:57 PM~13577189
> *I will take another look though man. I like both of them damnit. Thanks for the props though  homie.!!!
> *


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 14 2009, 07:43 PM~13577037
> *Well I need some advice on the rims. I have two sets that I am posting. I think the second set is better for this car. Let me know what you all think.
> 
> Set 1
> ...


GOOD SH!T here bro.... Yo, I got a set that might look killer on that Mofo. Let me dig around and I'll see if I can find them....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn i relly like the firebird


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 14 2009, 05:59 PM~13577209
> *Good sh!t in here!! I'm diggin' that bike!!
> *


Thanks Dawg!! :biggrin: . It was a fun one to build man!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 14 2009, 06:20 PM~13577391
> *GOOD SH!T here bro.... Yo, I got a set that might look killer on that Mofo. Let me dig around and I'll see if I can find them....
> *


Sounds great homie!!! Just lemme know before I get too far ahead of myself. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Apr 14 2009, 06:23 PM~13577413
> *damn i relly like the firebird
> *


Thanks Man!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn Bro, I think I got rid of them in a trade.... My bad bro.... sorry to get your hopes up... but I'll look for something else....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 14 2009, 06:37 PM~13577518
> *Damn Bro, I think I got rid of them in a trade.... My bad bro.... sorry to get your hopes up... but I'll look for something else....
> *


Its all good homie... Dont trip main... I think the two I threw up there are good. I will mock it up once the paint is on. and see which ones flow better.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> Well I need some advice on the rims. I have two sets that I am posting. I think the second set is better for this car. Let me know what you all think.
> 
> Set 1
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 14 2009, 08:43 PM~13577037
> *Well I need some advice on the rims. I have two sets that I am posting. I think the second set is better for this car. Let me know what you all think.
> 
> Set 1
> ...



fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I say do some fatty white walls or some big in rear smaller in front billet looking wheels.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 14 2009, 08:43 PM~13577037
> *Well I need some advice on the rims. I have two sets that I am posting. I think the second set is better for this car. Let me know what you all think.
> 
> Set 1
> ...



fo sho :biggrin: 




nice work bro


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 15 2009, 06:56 AM~13581789
> *I say do some fatty white walls or some big in rear smaller in front billet looking wheels.....
> *


I thought about the white walls too actually. WOuld have to get some though. Man there are so many options I am spinning in circles. hahahaha


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drop[email protected]_@Apr 15 2009, 06:58 AM~13581809
> *fo sho :biggrin:
> nice work bro
> *


Thanks homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

looks gangsta homie!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Apr 15 2009, 11:08 AM~13583718
> *looks gangsta homie!!!
> *


Thanks dawg. Gots more to do to it, but opefully will be ready in time for next weekends show. HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: . Or maybe the show in S.D., CA this summer.


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

Looks sick!!! :thumbsup: Gotta keep my eye on this one when its done!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Apr 15 2009, 11:59 AM~13584129
> *Looks sick!!! :thumbsup: Gotta keep my eye on this one when its done!!
> *


thanks dawg!! :biggrin: Still gots alot work left though.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

cut out the gas cap. Not too pleased with it though!!!!








Ugly huh????????


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 15 2009, 10:05 PM~13590986
> *cut out the gas cap. Not too pleased with it though!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Don't sweat it man, just clean it up a bit, should be fine.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 15 2009, 10:08 PM~13591031
> *Don't sweat it man, just clean it up a bit, should be fine.
> *


hope so. I know I got alot of work still to do, but I am overall pretty happy with the way this is looking already!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

YOUR ON THE RIGHT TRACK BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 15 2009, 10:18 PM~13591104
> *YOUR ON THE RIGHT TRACK BRO!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man. I cant wait for you guys to come out here. Give a rookie some pointers...


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is what I came up with from the show!!!
MY SON"S FINDINGS!!!!








MINES>>>>ALL MINES!!!!









Also I want to thank Mr. 1/16th for hooking me up with some supplies as well as CHR1S619 and El Rafa. Oh and Good lookin on those Cigars Chris!!! :biggrin: I got sheet fab, material to make windshiels, hinges, glue, kicker, and Tubing to make some framework. Thanks everyone.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

NICE SCORE BRO!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

YEZZZIRR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

aight well I just got home from a trip to Cali. Went to the IPMS show this weekend. I was very impressed by the military builds sitting in front of me. I forgot my damn camera so what Mr. 1/16th posted is all we gots from this weekend. :angry: . :biggrin: . Here is what I just unloaded from my car though. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
This is from Mr. 1/16th. Thank you Jefe!!!!!(a 1/12 scale to build, display mirror that he actually gave me from the AZ show, and some pearl to throw into the clear once I get an airbrush. SOOOOON








Here is what the homie Darkside Customs hooked a brotha up wit. Thanks again James!!! Two bad azz kits. The bottom one has a frame he started, but I will finish and learn from it all. 








CHR1S619 hooked me up for the thousandth time too!!!! He also gave me a snaptight, but I left it with my son since he is in Cali and he told me he wanted to build a kit before the next show in August. hahaha. He was twitchin and shit!!!!!








and this was from the Crew!!!!!!! 








Here is what I picked up at the show with a little cash on hand.








about 14 kits, a case, and some glasses wit a light. Thanks guys.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

The 31 ford is a 16th scale. Overall I walked away with a 12, 15, 20, and 24/25 scale day. Alot of new stuff for me to try though. I cannot wait, but first back to the damn Impala. lol.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn look at you bro with all that stuff. Hell yeahz.!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice hook up man!! Now get to building. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 7 2009, 10:58 PM~14123175
> *Nice hook up man!!  Now get to building.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THAT WHAT FAMILY DOES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Get some building done Patrick!  I want to see that talent you got bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 8 2009, 11:50 AM~14126878
> *Get some building done Patrick!   I want to see that talent you got bro! :biggrin:
> *


I am workin on the impala man. I am trying to fix the impala that snapped on me. I will post up once it works or not. hahaha.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

nice kits u got..i want to steal that integy from u...lol....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jun 9 2009, 09:21 AM~14137730
> *nice kits u got..i want to steal that integy from u...lol....
> *


weeeeelllllll!!!! hahahaha. You got plans for August man??? You should roll to the show out in S.D. August 9th


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Back in action over on my end now. I just realized there are two of my build that are not in here. 
this used to be mine :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: .
























and the 64 impala


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are the next ones.
I am doing a corvette for someone else. A 62.








This is the one for the Elco buildoff








And this is what the wifey and I are working on together.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Pat, look at you bro!!! Cant wait to see what you and the wifey come up with on that Stang!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I wish I could be like you!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 8 2009, 01:59 AM~14709811
> *I wish I could be like you!!!!
> *


one day homie... Just keep at it!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Sup Joe!!!!!? Howz life dawg?


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

GOOD HOMIE GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Aug 17 2009, 07:32 PM~14798025
> *GOOD HOMIE GOOD :biggrin:
> *


Glad to hear brotha. Gonna get to buildin a wagon soon


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Wellmy updates are not going well. I dropped out of the Elco buildoff. I got a ton going on personally right now and I need to get all of that in order. With that being said, there are three build I must complete before I roll out of AZ in the near future. A corvette, elco, and challenger. I will be posting progress for these three. They were given to me and asked if I can do a simple build and paint job on them. Basically they want out of the box builds. first up will be the 1966 Elco seeing how I have the paint for it. lol. Pics in a bit.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is the start of the 66 Elco for my homeboy. He gave me the kit, asked me to build it. I asked him what he wanted and this is what I helped him come up with for the exterior. He had this for 5 years now and did nothing to it.  . So far all I got done is this.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks damn good bro!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 20 2009, 11:15 AM~14827809
> *Looks damn good bro!!
> *


thanks homie. Engine is next.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 20 2009, 11:15 AM~14827809
> *Looks damn good bro!!
> *


X2!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 20 2009, 11:23 AM~14827889
> *X2!
> *


thanks main!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

man that elco is bitchin. Hey man u were the one with the idea of the automatic bed cover right? I think u asked me at santiagos party about it and how u planned to do it. I think i have an idea for the latch system  Send me a pm if u want and i will tell u what i came up with.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 20 2009, 02:05 PM~14829616
> *man that elco is bitchin. Hey man u were the one with the idea of the automatic bed cover right? I think u asked me at santiagos party about it and how u planned to do it. I think i have an idea for the latch system   Send me a pm  if u want and i will tell u what i came up with.
> *


Thanks on the compliments bro. Yeah I was the one. Lemme know homie.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 20 2009, 08:14 PM~14827795
> *Here is the start of the 66 Elco for my homeboy. He gave me the kit, asked me to build it. I asked him what he wanted and this is what I helped him come up with for the exterior. He had this for 5 years now and did nothing to it.  . So far all I got done is this.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice & Clean


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 21 2009, 05:06 AM~14836438
> *Nice & Clean
> *


thx bro!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 20 2009, 12:14 PM~14827795
> *Here is the start of the 66 Elco for my homeboy. He gave me the kit, asked me to build it. I asked him what he wanted and this is what I helped him come up with for the exterior. He had this for 5 years now and did nothing to it.  . So far all I got done is this.
> 
> 
> ...


DDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMM!!!!! THAT IS KLEEEEAAAAAANNNNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 22 2009, 12:24 AM~14845955
> *DDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMM!!!!! THAT IS KLEEEEAAAAAANNNNN!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks main!!!!!! I need to order some distributors so I can finish this build.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok I have fallen a little behind lately, but here is what I got so far!!  
Engine is done.








Interior is done. First time ever messin with the seatbelts:
























comments welcome. suspension is next and then gonna piece everything together and call it done...hopefully by Saturday.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin' good Patrick.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 4 2009, 12:30 AM~14978105
> *Lookin' good Patrick.
> *


Thanks man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

YUP, THATS COMING OUT SICK.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 12:33 AM~14978117
> *YUP, THATS COMING OUT SICK.
> *


thanks homie!! I gotta finish this one ASAP n then the vette. :uh:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 4 2009, 12:34 AM~14978122
> *thanks homie!! I gotta finish this one ASAP n then the vette. :uh:
> *


WELL HURRY UP!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 12:36 AM~14978130
> *WELL HURRY UP!!!!
> *


I put about 4 hours at the bench today. Tomorrow will be easier. Suspension dont take me too long. The rest is all gluin everything together. YOU HURRY UP!!! or at least put the beer down!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 4 2009, 12:37 AM~14978133
> *I put about 4 hours at the bench today. Tomorrow will be easier. Suspension dont take me too long. The rest is all gluin everything together. YOU HURRY UP!!! or at least put the beer down!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: WHAT DO YOU MEAN, PUT THE BEER DOWN? NEVER!! DAMN, I'M DRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 12:42 AM~14978158
> *:angry:  WHAT DO YOU MEAN, PUT THE BEER DOWN? NEVER!! DAMN, I'M DRUNK  :biggrin:
> *


ur always drunk. How bout you just let me know when you not!!!! lol


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 4 2009, 09:43 AM~14980124
> *ur always drunk. How bout you just let me know when you not!!!! lol
> *


right now, just hung over  :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 4 2009, 09:45 AM~14980134
> *right now, just hung over    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 4 2009, 09:47 AM~14980158
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 4 2009, 01:10 AM~14978031
> *Ok I have fallen a little behind lately, but here is what I got so far!!
> Engine is done.
> 
> ...


MAN THIS LOOKING REALLY WICKED MY BROTHA!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 4 2009, 12:10 AM~14978031
> *Ok I have fallen a little behind lately, but here is what I got so far!!
> Engine is done.
> 
> ...




Nice and clean. Sweet detail to bro. How did u make the seatbelts?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

looks good bro!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 4 2009, 03:10 AM~14978031
> *Ok I have fallen a little behind lately, but here is what I got so far!!
> Engine is done.
> 
> ...


looking good !!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 4 2009, 05:04 PM~14984312
> *looking good !!! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

VERY NICE WORK BRO


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 4 2009, 11:53 AM~14981120
> *Nice and clean. Sweet detail to bro. How did u make the seatbelts?
> *


I got the hardware and the ribbon off of scaledreams.com homie. I ordered about 6 different colors of ribbon. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Big thanks to Santiago, James, GSeeds, BiggDogg323, and MC562


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is the Elco all completed for my homie!! I kinda don't wanna give it up now. haha. He chose the colors n I made it happen. I added some little things here and there to make it better for him, but other than that I tried to keep it what he wanted.
Here is a pic of the engine. colors by him n I added the wiring. He wanted the hood to be able to come off too. Lucky for my cause those hinges weren't that great.








Next is the body. colors n rims chosen by him. Pattern from me, explained by him.
























Here are a couple of shots of the interior. Color chosen by him. Flocking, seatbelts, n dash design by me. 
















Lemme know what you think everyone. I will be delivering this to him tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 real clean all around man


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 6 2009, 01:34 AM~14994189
> *:0 real clean all around man
> *


thanks bro. It was a fun one to build. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good dawg!! Nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey bos that elco came out really nice bro i like strips u did do u have a pic of the real one


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 6 2009, 02:13 AM~14994265
> *Looking good dawg!! Nice work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 6 2009, 02:30 AM~14994286
> *hey bos that elco came out really nice bro i like strips u did do u have a pic of the real one
> *


Thanks man. There is no real one. I was talking to him about a corvette I am gonna start for someone. He said he had the Elco kit at home and he has had it for about 5 years. He said he doesnt even know where to begin and was gonna just get rid of it, but Elco's were his favorite. I offered to build it for him the way he wanted it done. I took the body down when I finished it and he was freakin out. He kept saying that he never knew that something like that can be done to a little plastic kit. I just wanted to spread the model love ya know. I got a corvette for another employee I work with and also a challenger that someone had. Just trying to show people that those kits are more than just plastic n glue.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 6 2009, 02:00 AM~14994313
> *Thanks man. There is no real one. I was talking to him about a corvette I am gonna start for someone. He said he had the Elco kit at home and he has had it for about 5 years. He said he doesnt even know where to begin and was gonna just get rid of it, but Elco's were his favorite. I offered to build it for him the way he wanted it done. I took the body down when I finished it and he was freakin out. He kept saying that he never knew that something like that can be done to a little plastic kit. I just wanted to spread the model love ya know. I got a corvette for another employee I work with and also a challenger that someone had. Just trying to show people that those kits are more than just plastic n glue.
> *


  I FEEL YA BRO. CANT WAIT SEE UR OTHER PROJECTS GET DONE


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 6 2009, 03:09 AM~14994321
> * I FEEL YA BRO. CANT WAIT SEE UR OTHER PROJECTS GET DONE
> *


ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looks good. getting better with the detail..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 6 2009, 06:17 AM~14994556
> *looks good. getting better with the detail..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks dawg. Thats my goal.  little by little


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Sep 4 2009, 10:44 PM~14986540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that looks amazing. U did an awsome job. Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 6 2009, 07:00 PM~14998693
> *Thanks bro i will check that out now
> Wow that looks amazing. U did an awsome job. Keep up the good work bro.
> *


Thanks for the compliment bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 6 2009, 02:08 AM~14994128
> *Here is the Elco all completed for my homie!! I kinda don't wanna give it up now. haha. He chose the colors n I made it happen. I added some little things here and there to make it better for him, but other than that I tried to keep it what he wanted.
> Here is a pic of the engine. colors by him n I added the wiring. He wanted the hood to be able to come off too. Lucky for my cause those hinges weren't that great.
> 
> ...


ONE CLEAN RIDE BRO!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Your ride looks good bro. How you been??


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 6 2009, 10:19 PM~15000551
> *ONE CLEAN RIDE BRO!!
> *


Thanks man Teach!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 6 2009, 10:24 PM~15000581
> *Your ride looks good bro. How you been??
> *


Thanks for the comp homie!!!! :biggrin: Man everything is in full gear right now. I am just tryin to keep up with life dawg.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I feel ya. I been under a hellofalot of stress right now. What with work, looking for another job right now so I can get out of this restaurant shit.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 7 2009, 11:05 AM~15003541
> *I feel ya. I been under a hellofalot of stress right now. What with work, looking for another job right now so I can get out of this restaurant shit.
> *


Yeah the restaraunt is tough bro. It is a really tough life man. I started my job life in restaruants. Yeah bro, I gotta pack, clean, yardwork, college, storage, and everything else in a matter of 20 days now. Plus shit fell apart with me n my momz because of the move and everything. Alot of stress right now and little sleep. It is makin it tough to wanna sit at a bench n build dawg.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 6 2009, 01:08 AM~14994128
> *Here is the Elco all completed for my homie!! I kinda don't wanna give it up now. haha. He chose the colors n I made it happen. I added some little things here and there to make it better for him, but other than that I tried to keep it what he wanted.
> Here is a pic of the engine. colors by him n I added the wiring. He wanted the hood to be able to come off too. Lucky for my cause those hinges weren't that great.
> 
> ...


Clean build homie!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

THanks J. Just tryin to get to another level at some point.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

This has nothing to do with modeling, but it does have to do with the M.C.B.A. Familia. I Just wanted to throw a HUUUUGE thank you out to CHR1S619 and Mr. 1/16th. They drove out to AZ yesterday, helped me load up my Uhaul, drove back to Cali the same day with me n the family, and then Mr. 1/16th also helped me this morning with putting everything into storagein Cali. We didnt get to Cali last night until almost 2am. It was a 22 hour day for me seeing how I had to receive a truck shipment at work at 5am then get all my shit and family to Cali. I am back in AZ for a couple more weeks now and then in SD for good!!!!!!!!!! Thanks again homies!!!! A true example of family.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yeah. Wish I coulda took time off from work to help out bro. Glad your finally making that transition to get back to SD


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 26 2009, 07:16 PM~15195202
> *Hell yeah. Wish I coulda took time off from work to help out bro. Glad your finally making that transition to get back to SD
> *


DOnt trip homie. I am sure you would have been there if you could have. Soon enough I will be in SD and lovin it.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 26 2009, 07:13 PM~15195176
> *This has nothing to do with modeling, but it does have to do with the M.C.B.A. Familia. I Just wanted to throw a HUUUUGE thank you out to CHR1S619 and Mr. 1/16th. They drove out to AZ yesterday, helped me load up my Uhaul, drove back to Cali the same day with me n the family, and then Mr. 1/16th also helped me this morning with putting everything into storagein Cali. We didnt get to Cali last night until almost 2am. It was a 22 hour day for me seeing how I had to receive a truck shipment at work at 5am then get all my shit and family to Cali. I am back in AZ for a couple more weeks now and then in SD for good!!!!!!!!!! Thanks again homies!!!! A true example of family.
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD BRO! ANY TIME!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 6 2009, 03:08 AM~14994128
> *Here is the Elco all completed for my homie!! I kinda don't wanna give it up now. haha. He chose the colors n I made it happen. I added some little things here and there to make it better for him, but other than that I tried to keep it what he wanted.
> Here is a pic of the engine. colors by him n I added the wiring. He wanted the hood to be able to come off too. Lucky for my cause those hinges weren't that great.
> 
> ...


Terrific work bro!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

SUP BOSS? :biggrin:


----------



## sancho619 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sup bos. Your work is sick. so much better than that sucka CHR1S619.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho619_@Oct 22 2009, 02:10 AM~15431634
> *Sup bos. Your work is sick. so much better than that sucka CHR1S619.
> *


*FTP*
BOS AIN'T SHIT!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

misses SD so much... good luck on your move..


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Oct 24 2009, 10:29 PM~15457928
> *misses SD so much... good luck on your move..
> *


All set up over here dawg. Finally got me n the fam in place. organized the kits n supplies. Now I just need to shake the builders block. or laziness.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Oct 24 2009, 10:37 PM~15457994
> *All set up over here dawg. Finally got me n the fam in place. organized the kits n supplies. Now I just need to shake the builders block. or laziness.
> *


COME OVER HERE. JUST MAKE SURE THEIRS NO BEER AROUND :biggrin: WE'LL BUILD ALL DAY


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

am i invited


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 24 2009, 11:10 PM~15458250
> *am i invited
> *


YUP


----------



## sancho619 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 24 2009, 10:48 PM~15458056
> *COME OVER HERE. JUST MAKE SURE THEIRS NO BEER AROUND :biggrin:  WE'LL BUILD ALL DAY
> *


To late he's asking me when are we going to drink already :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho619_@Oct 25 2009, 04:19 AM~15459298
> *To late he's asking me when are we going to drink already  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WELL BEFORE WE DRINK :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 25 2009, 10:56 AM~15460648
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  WELL BEFORE WE DRINK  :biggrin:
> *


See now that is the problem. We start drinking as soon as one of us walk through the gate. Damnit!!!! well maybe we need to meet up during the day, like the am or something....










NAH!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 6 2009, 01:08 AM~14994128
> *Here is the Elco all completed for my homie!! I kinda don't wanna give it up now. haha. He chose the colors n I made it happen. I added some little things here and there to make it better for him, but other than that I tried to keep it what he wanted.
> Here is a pic of the engine. colors by him n I added the wiring. He wanted the hood to be able to come off too. Lucky for my cause those hinges weren't that great.
> 
> ...


dam this elco is fawken clean. looks nice bro keep up da good work. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 25 2009, 09:18 PM~15464858
> *dam this elco is fawken clean. looks nice bro keep up da good work. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 26 2009, 08:21 PM~15195235
> *IT'S ALL GOOD BRO! ANY TIME!!
> *


THAT'S RIGHT CARNAL!! FAMILIA!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wasup foo :wave:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505_@Oct 27 2009, 09:09 PM~15487804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I see Bud Light n then cake in the background!!!! U confused??? :biggrin: j/p wasup homie


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Aight well I actually sat down and started doin some work to the 62 Corvette. It is for someone who is in AZ and I need to get it completed already.

I still need to wetsand, BMF, clear, piece together, and fix up he silver coloring on the sides. Oh and I also need to tub the trunk since I cut it open for the dude. I al gluing the trunk and hood open because this will be going into a case and on a turntable at the guys house. THat way they will not drop for no reason. Lemme know what you think and remember there still is a good deal of work to be done. This was just a quick Mock up in order to get back on the building map.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks pretty good dawg. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 13 2009, 04:20 PM~15657835
> *Looks pretty good dawg. Can't wait to see it done.
> *


X2. Nice work and love the color.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Vette is looking great Patrick... Nice color to it broseph.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

vette is lookin good bos keep up there great work


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

vette looks sick bro....what color is that?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the props homies. Oh and the color is Ultramarine Blue by Duplicolor.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 13 2009, 03:23 PM~15657879
> *X2.  Nice work and love the color.
> *


X 3 & 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 13 2009, 11:44 PM~15661152
> *X 3 & 2 :biggrin:
> *


X4


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks for the props guys. SHould be done with the vette by next week..the latest.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Nov 15 2009, 11:19 PM~15675906
> *thanks for the props guys. SHould be done with the vette by next week..the latest.
> *


YOU GOING TO VICTORVILLE WITH US?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 15 2009, 10:19 PM~15675910
> *YOU GOING TO VICTORVILLE WITH US?
> *


As of yesterday...YES... Now it might be NO. Some shit just came up today n I gotta handle my business.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Nov 15 2009, 11:22 PM~15675930
> *As of yesterday...YES... Now it might be NO. Some shit just came up today n I gotta handle my business.
> *


kool! handel it and we'll see you monday night!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Got the vette completed.








































it is what it is. not too please with it.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

here is the 57 chrystler I started at Biggs house a couple weeks ago during our last chop shop session. Thanks Chris n Roger for the help!!! Roof is lowered, suicide doors, opened trunk, n hinged the hood. Just gotta get goin on the rest of the shiat now.









gotta tun of work left, but gonna take my time n make this one a show stoppa.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

The vette came out sick dawg! & the 300 will be badass!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 28 2009, 11:23 AM~15805468
> *The vette came out sick dawg! & the 300 will be badass!!!
> *


thx bro. I will make sure to leave a little sandign for you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Nov 28 2009, 12:53 PM~15805960
> *thx bro. I will make sure to leave a little sandign for you!!!  :biggrin:
> *



put him on sanding detention :biggrin: Stuff looks great bro.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

YOUR DOING SOME REALLY CLEAN WORK PATRICK . YOU HAVE PROGRESSED ALOT [LIKE ALL OF US] IN ALL OF YOU BUILDS . FROM PAINTING TO DETAILING , :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .........


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 28 2009, 01:46 PM~15806257
> *put him on sanding detention :biggrin:  Stuff looks great bro.
> *


hahahaha. I will get him going with some more sanding soon!!! thx homie.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Nov 28 2009, 03:59 PM~15806950
> *YOUR DOING SOME REALLY CLEAN WORK PATRICK . YOU HAVE PROGRESSED ALOT [LIKE ALL OF US] IN ALL OF YOU BUILDS . FROM PAINTING TO DETAILING ,  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: .........
> *


Thanks alot man. That means a great amount to me homie!!! I truly do appreciate that.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Vette came out clean bro Nice work on the 57 homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 29 2009, 09:19 PM~15815613
> *Vette came out clean bro Nice work on the 57 homie
> *


X 2!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Rafa and Trendsetta!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 28 2009, 10:23 AM~15805468
> *The vette came out sick dawg! & the 300 will be badass!!!
> *


X2 I like.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 29 2009, 10:46 PM~15818379
> *X2 I like.
> *


thanks man.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well I am back from the dead here!!! I am workin on a 70 Impala and here is what I got for now. I got the hood n truck goin opposite ways, cut out the doors, n hopefully did all the jams and hingin up to standards. I still need to do alot, but the body is completed foild n cleared.
































thanks for lookin


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Lookin good Patrick.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 28 2010, 10:10 AM~17023232
> *Lookin good Patrick.
> *


thx man. glad to be back n buildin


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks like you're comin back with a vengeance.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

hahahaha. nah. just doin what i can bro.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

like it man,,, makes me wanna get the 70 started back out


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 28 2010, 10:35 AM~17023444
> *like it man,,, makes me wanna get the 70 started back out
> *


DO IT!!! DO IT NOW!!!! hahahahaha. thx man.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looks great bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks G. I really need to get this one outta the way though. I just ordered a distributor with wiring. Hopefully I will have this done my the 3rd the latest.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good brotha I see the ford sittin there :wow: where is the progress and dawg


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!! WAY TO GO BRO!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 28 2010, 11:14 AM~17023698
> *Looks good brotha I see the ford sittin there  :wow: where is the progress and dawg
> *


no progress to show


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 28 2010, 03:59 PM~17025489
> *:0 DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!! WAY TO GO BRO!!!
> *


thx main!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 28 2010, 04:22 PM~17025643
> *no progress to show
> *


   You guys comin down for the April show??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That 70 looks really nice man. Great job on the hinging too


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

looks good bro..


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 28 2010, 04:53 PM~17025872
> *    You guys comin down for the April show??
> *


Me, CHR1S619, n 1/16th got reservations already homie. we will be there


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 28 2010, 04:56 PM~17025900
> *That 70 looks really nice man. Great job on the hinging too
> *


Thanks man. I think I am done hinging for a bit though. lol.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 28 2010, 06:28 PM~17026738
> *looks good bro..
> *


thx homie


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks REALLY good....finally someone that did the jambs before paint... 

Great job.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 28 2010, 07:29 PM~17027984
> *Thanks man. I think I am done hinging for a bit though. lol.
> *


I know what you mean man. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 28 2010, 09:28 PM~17027964
> *Me, CHR1S619, n 1/16th got reservations already homie. we will be there
> *


----------



## sancho619 (Aug 13, 2009)

impala is looking good now I know why u didn't Go drink with us :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

THIS 70' HAS A GREAT START :thumbsup: ,KEEP UP THE WORK HOMIE AND FINISH THIS ONE :biggrin: ........


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 28 2010, 08:39 PM~17028101
> *Looks REALLY good....finally someone that did the jambs before paint...
> 
> Great job.
> *


thx bro. Just went for it man. Never did that shit before. lol.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sancho619_@Mar 29 2010, 12:20 AM~17030496
> * impala is looking good now I know why u didn't Go drink with us :biggrin:
> *


Well I was sick that time around, but I did take advantage of the nice weather last week.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 29 2010, 05:34 PM~17036708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thx bro. It will be done by this weekend.


----------



## sancho619 (Aug 13, 2009)

i know what u mean i worked on a couple of cars myself


> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 29 2010, 09:43 PM~17039820
> *Well I was sick that time around, but I did take advantage of the nice weather last week.
> *


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I am done with my 70. Just chose to finish and get this thing over with. 
























































I will get outside pics on a sunny day.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That is one dope ass ride. Bad-ass '70, dogg.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Bugs n 1/16th


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Damn Patrick, that thing is wicked.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looks great !! love the color. and the interior really looking good !! nice job bro!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X 2!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 6 2010, 09:03 PM~17118179
> *
> 
> 
> ...



x3 thats dope :cheesy: ,, happy b day ya old fart :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 6 2010, 09:03 PM~17118179
> *
> 
> 
> ...



X2! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the comments on the 70!!! I appreciate it alot.


----------



## sancho619 (Aug 13, 2009)

that shit looks good nice job


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sancho619_@Apr 7 2010, 09:09 PM~17129420
> *that shit looks good nice job
> *


Thanks dawg


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

whatup LIL. I have been a ninja for a minue now but will try to check in a little more. alot of shit goin on in my life. I have officially put all my models into storage and will be out of comission for now. I am still going to shows and will still rep MCBA. Just gotta get my life in order right now. I will be back to building in 2011 and got a few ideas in store. alot of great shit goin on here and love the builds.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Been wondering where you been. Good to see your still around bro.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

diggin th wheels on this car. the wholething looks great man nice job!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

good to here from you homie!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I see you bro!! You doin' great thangs!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

we'll be here waiting!!  take care and god bless.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Hope all is well with you and the fam bro handle your biz brotha


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

FTP!!! Lol. I'm just checking in. B back in 2011 with 4 main builds


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Nov 23 2010, 03:40 AM~19140505
> *FTP!!! Lol. I'm just checking in. B back in 2011 with 4 main builds
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :yes:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Nov 23 2010, 04:40 AM~19140505
> *FTP!!! Lol. I'm just checking in. B back in 2011 with 4 main builds
> *



Get your ass back around here before then!! Pat you need to crank out some progress pics atleast if you're going to give us a teaser!!! I call BS!! 


 Good to see you're still kickin.


----------

